

Study: Middle school mathematics teacher preparation is not up to the task - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.educ.msu.edu/content/sites/usteds/documents/Breaking-the-Cycle.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Articles submitted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1919845>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1909148>

(actually the same article) quote a study, so I thought I'd go find it. And
here it is.

